# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Dominion

## GestaltAlteration

Dominion
(The Sequel to Helm?)


*Spoiler* for _Basic story_: 



In a time when neighboring planets wage war through the blackness of space, one empire is on the brink of victory. The totalitarian one-world government of Ap possesses technologies granted to them by the fallen god Maro Vengene. He hopes to conquer all within the physical universe. Backed by divinity and holding the epitome of human advancement Ap cannot fathom defeat.

The largely poverty stricken planet of Psycor is but a hair away from signing their population into slavery. Having lost over eighty percent of their space fleet and even sixty percent of their ground military Psycor's united nation organization has few options remaining. 

Then one day a report pops up that no one expects. Heading for Psycor-- Ap's notorious _shattershield,_ a star station capable of launching thousands of nuclear missiles all over the surface of the world. It seems they weren't interested in new slaves after all-- they want nothing but Psycor's utter eradication. Many phone calls later a spontaneous decision was made. They were to send in their best agents to dismantle the _shattershield_ from the inside-out.

Using one of Apian's own stealth ships that crashed on Psycor decades ago, they sent the agents in to do what must be done before an entire population ceased to exist.



Sindred style RPG. If you don't know what this means, search around the arcane arena until it becomes clear.  :smiley: 

This is more or less a red verses blue type of roleplay, all of it taking place on a space station between the two warring planets. There will be money, levels, equipment, skill points and one special power.

*NOTE: Please do not let the size of this post intimidate you. If you wish you can skip down to the bottom and fill out a character sheet right away.* *The rest you can figure out with time.*

Factions

You are either with the Apians or the Psycians. The former has the home field advantage and can often use parts of the station to benefit them. (example: medical chamber, readily available shops, internal security, equipment lockers, key cards, etc). The Psycor agents have none of these advantages, but as a staple will start with slightly better equipment.

Four for each side, eight players total. Will accept no more.


*Spoiler* for _Players_: 



Apian Commander:
1. Maro Vengene (GestaltAlteration)
Apian Soldiers:
2. Broet Mantane (Kiza)
3. Mike Staple (no-name)
4.
5.

Psycor Agents:
1. Rail (Grod)
2. Alucard Sepet Dalv III (Car&#244;usoul)
3. Hugh Galahad (Siиdяed)
4. Moses (De-lousedInTheComatorium)




Equipment and Stats.

There are only four stats: Hit Points (HP), Attack Power (AP), Armor Grade (AG) and Special (S).

*Hit Points*: How much damage you can take before death.
*Attack Power*: Effectiveness of attack, be it a weapon or fists. 
*Armor Grade*: Effectiveness of armor, or protection. Will be different for head and torso.
*Special:* Number of times you can perform your power. Will regenerate if you sleep.

When your AP is *SIGNIFICANTLY MORE* than the opponent's AG, you have a chance to kill in a single strike.
When your AP is *MORE* than the opponent's AG, you do extra damage.
When your AP is *THE SAME* as the opponent's AG, you do normal damage.
When your AP is *LESS* than the opponent's AG, you do less damage.
When your AP is *SIGNIFICANTLY LESS* than the opponent's AG, you deal almost no damage.

Items that will raise one or more of these stats can be found around the station, as well as drop off of NPC enemies. If you kill a player you assume all the items that player has. These stats will also rise slightly after each level.

Money

New equipment and items can also be bought, including healing items, for a price. The currency on board is Munata, which can either be used at the main human-run store on F1 or at various shop terminals. Apian soldiers may use any of these at any time. Psycor agents must first _hack_ into a shop terminal. Anyone who hacks into a terminal, however, gets a slight discount.

Munata is dropped by NPC monsters as well as found scattered around. You could try selling stuff, too.

Monsters

Yes, the Apians have a bit of a monster problem, specifically on B1 of the station. Seems mad scientists aren't worth the paper of their check. These guys, be it mutated rats or lizard-men with broadswords, offer a decent opportunity to better your character with experience, equipment and money.

The Psycor agents will have easier access to these guys since they start out on B1, giving them possibly another advantage. Assuming they don't get killed by them.

Skill Points

You get to distribute 100 points into the following categories in Oblivion/Fallout style. You will get an additional 20 or more points to distribute every level. 

Mainly these determine if you fail/succeed in certain situations. Want to set up a bomb? Better be good in demolitions. The heat generator blow and now everything's icy? Cold resistance, please. Need in that top-secret door? Lockpicking. Want in a store terminal or access to turrets? Well, hacking...


*Spoiler* for _Skill points_: 



Points to distribute: 100
Sneak - 0
Perception - 0
Health (rate of HP regeneration) - 0
Cold Resistance - 0
Heat Resistance - 0
Running  - 0
Jumping/climbing - 0
Demolitions - 0
Guns - 0
Melee (swords, pipes, etc) - 0
Lockpick - 0
Hacking - 0
Charisma (NPC dealing, human shop discounts) - 0
Dodging - 0

0-24 Novice
25-49 Apprintace
50-74 Skilled
75-99 Expert
100 Master (Cannot exceed 100).


Levels and Experience

There are a total of six levels. Of course, you all start at level one.

Level*/exp required/*skill points*/stat boost*

Level 01/*0*/100/*+10HP+1AP+1AG+1S*
Level 02/*50*/20/*+5HP+2AP+1AG+0S*
Level 03/*200*/20/*+10HP+2AP+1AG+1S*
Level 04/*500*/20/*+15HP+4AP+3AG+0S*
Level 05/*1100*/30/*+15HP+4AP+4AG+1S*
Level 06/*2000*/50/*+25HP+8AP+7AG+2S

How to gain experience. 

Kill the following:
*Player Character - 150xp
Large monster - 45xp
Small monster - 10xp
Non-player human - 60xp

*Do the following:
*Successfully hack - 10xp
Successfully open lock - 10xp
Dodge an otherwise fatal blow - 10xp
Put together a bomb or other explosive device - 20xp
Convince an NPC through charisma - 10xp
Deal significant (more than 50&#37 :wink2:  damage to a player-character - 30xp
Heal from less than 30% to full - 10xp

Special

Yes, there is magic in a sci-fi. Let's just get over that fact and get on with it. Your special gauge (everyone starts out with 1/1) determines how often you can use your power. To regain Special you must take a small nap, assuming you're not in a situation with enemies nearby and cannot do so. Thus it's a good idea to include taking a nap in your actions if you're in a safe location.

You can choose one power out of the list: 
 
*Spoiler* for _Powers_: 



Invisibility (10 minutes per use. +100 sneak. Goes away the moment you attack someone.).
Regeneration (10 minutes per use, raises Health skill point by +100. Stops if attacked during regeneration.)
Shapeshift (Art of deception, assume any apperance. 30 minutes per use).
Mind reading (Opens your minds to other's thoughts. 30 minutes per use).
Negate Powers (Cancels out other's powers for 30 minutes. Must be close by).
Boost (+6 AP +6 AG for 10 minutes. Can be cast on self and allies).
Drain (-6 AP -6 AG for 10 minutes on enemy).
Superior Skill (+50 to any one skill point, specify it. 30 minutes.)
Easy Experience (Gain 20% more experience. Constant; no Special required.)
Invulnerability (Cannot drop below 1hp. 10 minutes.)
High (+50 to running and jumping/climbing skills. 10 minutes.)
Element punch (Launches fire or ice ball at enemy. AP moderately above equipped weapon).

[This is all I have for now. If you would like to request a power, pass it by me in this thread and we shall see.]




Map

Pain in the ass to make. We have B2,B1,F1,F2 and F3.


*Spoiler* for _Map_: 




B2

B1 (bottom right - Psycor entry point)

F1 (right middle - Apian start point)


I do not have F2, F3 or labeling done yet. Give me a bit of time.  :smiley: 





Character Sheet.

Wanna play? Fill it out. Better act quick if you don't want one side or the other to fill up.
**********************************************
*Name:
Sex:
Age:
Appearance:*
*History:* (Think in terms of a futuristic earth, I will translate it depending on your culture).
*Skill Points:* (You have 100. Choose now.)
_Sneak - 0
Perception - 0
Health - 0
Cold Resistance - 0
Heat Resistance - 0
Running  - 0
Jumping/climbing - 0
Demolitions - 0
Guns - 0
Melee - 0
Lockpick - 0
Hacking - 0
Charisma - 0
Dodging - 0_
*Power:* (from list)
*Faction:* (You're with the owners of the space station, the Apians. That's all that's available now.  :smiley: )
**********************************************

----------


## GestaltAlteration

*Name:* Maro Vengene
* Sex:* Male
*Age:* Since the beginning of time. 
* Appearance:* Tall, dark and prince-like, Maro has strange yellow and piercing eyes. A charming face and smile.
*History:* Unable to compete with his brother at controlling the human cattle, Maro came to the physical in hopes of obtaining the power denied him while upping his "all-powerful" sibling. Constructed Ap since its birth and now resides as the dictator over all of it. Chose to come on the _shattershield_ as a way to prove to everyone he wasn't afraid to get his own hands dirty. 
*Skill Points:* N/A, as a god he is overpowered.  :tongue2: 
*Power:* N/A
*Faction:* Apians

----------


## no-Name

*Name:* Mike Staple
*Sex:*  Male
*Age:* 16 
*Appearance:* a cocky smile, flowing brown hair covering his eyes, tall, about 5'9", large drooping ears, and ovesized flexible hands, white skin, and a birthmark on his cheek in the shape of a chickens foot. 
History: Constantly toeing the line, Mike had a talent for staying just barely out of trouble. lived as an orphen from age 4 to 10, when he was adopted he then ran away from his home. Was then taken in by the psychians special agent forces, in a class for gifted students.
_Skill Points_: 
_Sneak - 5
Perception - 15
Health - 10
Cold Resistance - 10
Heat Resistance - 0
Running - 10
Jumping/climbing - 0
Demolitions - 20
Guns - 0
Melee - 0
Lockpick - 10
Hacking - 0
Charisma - 0
Dodging - 25_
*Power:* Boost
*Faction:* Apians

----------


## Grod

I partly recycled an old character from an RP here ages ago. That never got off the ground, but I like Rail. Modified a bit though.

*Name:* Rail
*Sex:* Male
*Age:* 27
*Appearance:* Dark skin, smaller than average. Thin and anemic looking, with fierce eyes. Hair hangs in heavy dreadlocks, tribal tattoos on his forearms. Stronger than he looks.
*History:* Born on the streets, originally a petty theif. After caught stealing the wallet of a Psychian officer, Rail was recruited as young talent. Rose in the ranks for his unique skills and determination. 
*Skill Points:* 
_Sneak - 30
Perception - 0
Health - 5
Cold Resistance - 0
Heat Resistance - 0
Running  - 0
Jumping/climbing - 15
Demolitions - 0
Guns - 0
Melee - 5
Lockpick - 30
Hacking - 0
Charisma - 0
Dodging - 20_ 
*Power:* Regeneration 
*Faction:* Psychians

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> this is amazing. i cry with happiness. character soon.



Thanks. :3 We'll see how it actually turns out.





> *Power:* Superior Skill



Nice to have you, Grod.  :smiley: 

Just to clarify, though, with the superior skill power you have to specify only one from the skill point list.

(For example:
*Power:* Superior Skill, Sneak.)

Unfortunately it doesn't give +50 to every skill. Everyone would love that power then.  ::D: 


edit: I made superior skill last 3x longer than before.

----------


## Grod

Lol yeah, changed it up then.

Regenerationz

Edit: and more yo

----------


## Kiza

Hmm. This is kinda different. I like it.

Name: Broet Mantane 
Sex: Male
Age: 24
Appearance: A bit over average build, not much, and a bit over average height. He's got plain brown hair. In fact, he looks like he should be doing paperwork somewhere, not being a soldier. He's really quite boring, and he knows it. 
History: He was part of a rich family when he was young. He grew up pampered and well educated. He didn't really like the other rich kids much, and his parents wouldn't let him, uh, socialise with anyone else. They were really trying to force him into a life he didn't want so he joined the army, partly to get away from them, and partly to spite them. He's been in the army for four years now, and in that time became all right at demolitions and using weapons.
Skill Points: 
Sneak - 0
Perception - 4
Health - 4
Cold Resistance - 4
Heat Resistance - 4
Running - 2
Jumping/climbing - 2
Demolitions - 30
Guns - 30
Melee - 15
Lockpick - 0
Hacking - 0
Charisma - 5
Dodging - 0
Power: Mind reading
Faction: Apians

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Hmm. This is kinda different. I like it.
> 
> Name: Broet Mantane 
> Sex: Male
> Age: 24
> Appearance: A bit over average build, not much, and a bit over average height. He's got plain brown hair. In fact, he looks like he should be doing paperwork somewhere, not being a soldier. He's really quite boring, and he knows it. 
> History: He was part of a rich family when he was young. He grew up pampered and well educated. He didn't really like the other rich kids much, and his parents wouldn't let him, uh, socialise with anyone else. They were really trying to force him into a life he didn't want so he joined the army, partly to get away from them, and partly to spite them. He's been in the army for four years now, and in that time became all right at demolitions and using weapons.
> Skill Points: 
> Sneak - 0
> ...



Hey, thanks for joining!  :smiley: 

A mind-reading Apian? Oh, fun shall be had. Heh heh heh....  :wink2:

----------


## Carôusoul

Name:*Alucard Sepet Dalv III*

Sex:Male

Age:2*5*


*Appearance:*Youthful feminine features; deathly pale. Long bright white hair. Blue eyes, Tall and thin, with almost no muscle mass, but surprising agility. 


*History:*

_Futuristic earth style_: From a _long_ noble family *blood* chain, reaching back centuries. Raised under the supervision of a mysterious servant who has served his family *blood*line longer than anyone cares to remember. His mother died in childbirth, his father's whereabouts have been unknown since then. Alucard devoted his time on Psycor to finding his father and seeking revenge. He blames him for the death of his mother, and knows his father was one of the most ruthless nobles in their *blood*line. Controversially a soldier in the face of his family's tradition of nobility, he seeks primarily to try and repent for his notoriously cruel, *blood* soaked and mysterious family line.

*Skill Points:* 

*Sneak* - 20
Perception - 6
*Health* - 10
Cold Resistance - 4
Heat Resistance - 0
Running - 0
Jumping/climbing - 0
Demolitions - 0
Guns - 0
*Melee* - 40
Lockpick - 0
Hacking - 0
*Charisma* - 10
Dodging - 10


Power: *Drain*


Faction: *Psycians*

----------


## Siиdяed

Name: *Hugh Galahad*
Sex: *Male*
Age: *37*
Appearance: *Tall, mid-length dark brown hair, blue eyes, average build, rough tanned skin.*
History: *A drifter, who wanders aimlessly with little purpose beyond escaping stability and settlement, which he sees as both entrapment and boredom.
Somewhere along the way he found his talent in gun-craft, and has looked to hone it ever since, treating his skill with a sense of pride that he cannot muster for much else about his character.
Worked hard to join the agentry with little reason beyond needing a distraction. Little committment beyond that, loathe to become a permenant feature anywhere.*
Skill Points:
Sneak - 0
Perception - *5*
Health - 0
Cold Resistance - 0
Heat Resistance - 0
Running - *15*
Jumping/climbing - *15*
Demolitions - *5*
Guns - *60*
Melee - 0
Lockpick - 0
Hacking - 0
Charisma - 0
Dodging - 0
Power: *Superior Skill (Melee)*
Faction: *Psycians*

----------


## Siиdяed

Interested.

Next Psycian needs hacking/demolitions skills.

Good boys.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

*Name:* Moses

*Sex:*  Male

*Age:* 29

*Appearance:* Standing at 5'”11, muscular. He has short, dark brown hair that barely reaches his dark brown eyes.  His legs seem to be quite defined. Skin is nearly pale.

*History:* His history didn't begin until he was diagnosed with his cancer. Smoking was something he always needed, and it continued to be. Knowing he only had around six months to live didn't stop him. Instead, the diagnosed life-span of six months only fueled his feeling of purpose once news of the Apian attack surfaced. For a week he drove his body to it's capabilities, so he would be ready. If he was to know how long he had left then he was to use the rest of his body's life to fight.

*Skill Points:* (You have 100. Choose now.)
*Sneak* -10
*Running* - 15
*Jumping/climbing* - 10
*Demolitions* - 40
*Guns* -  15											
*Dodging* - 10

*Power:* Superior Skill - Hacking
*Faction:* Psycians

----------


## Carôusoul

> *Name:* Moses
> 
> *Sex:*  Male
> 
> *Age:* 29
> 
> *Appearance:* Standing at 5'11, muscular. He has short, dark brown hair that barely reaches his dark brown eyes.  His legs seem to be quite defined. Skin is nearly pale.
> 
> *History:* His history didn't begin until he was diagnosed with his cancer. Smoking was something he always needed, and it continued to be. Knowing he only had around six months to live didn't stop him. Instead, the diagnosed life-span of six months only fueled his feeling of purpose once news of the Apian attack surfaced. For a week he drove his body to it's capabilities, so he would be ready. If he was to know how long he had left then he was to use the rest of his body's life to fight.
> ...



FULL PSYCIAN TEAM FUCKYEAR!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Edit:

No-name is sneaky. he edited his post for his character sheet. I can't tell who posted first since you can edit your post as many times as you want, etc. etc.

The point is one of yous needs to go Apian. NAO. Sort this out.

You wouldn't want to be with Psycor anyway. I don't think any of them have enough hacking yet to get into a shop terminal.  :tongue2:  (besides no-name, but, ye know).

----------


## Carôusoul

> Edit:
> 
> No-name is sneaky. he edited his post for his character sheet. I can't tell who posted first since you can edit your post as many times as you want, etc. etc.
> 
> The point is one of yous needs to go Apian. NAO. Sort this out.
> 
> You wouldn't want to be with Psycor anyway. I don't think any of them have enough hacking yet to get into a shop terminal.  (besides no-name, but, ye know).



I can honestly say Deloused was in before no name. I saw.

Also the editing times hold testimony to this.

----------


## Carôusoul

People totally just wanna be on the Grod-Carou-Sindred RP dream team.


We cool.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Very well then, De-loused stays. 

No-name you're under my wing. >:}

----------


## no-Name

:Sad:  ok, ill just have to take sides with this:





> *Name:* Maro Vengene
> * Sex:* Male
> *Age:* Since the beginning of time. 
> * Appearance:* Tall, dark and prince-like, Maro has strange yellow and piercing eyes. A charming face and smile.
> *History:* Unable to compete with his brother at controlling the human cattle, Maro came to the physical in hopes of obtaining the power denied him while upping his "all-powerful" sibling. Constructed Ap since its birth and now resides as the dictator over all of it. Chose to come on the _shattershield_ as a way to prove to everyone he wasn't afraid to get his own hands dirty. 
> *Skill Points:* N/A, as a god he is overpowered. 
> *Power:* N/A
> *Faction:* Apians



Edited

----------


## Grod

Fuck my post is gone.

Anyway, yeah editing times show De-L got it first, even with the edit.

So like,

Psychians: 
Grod
Carousoul 
Sindred
De-LousedInTheComatorium

So cash.

Apians:
Kiza
no-name
???
???

----------


## Kiza

Bastards.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Bastards.



lul

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Well we're waiting on the final two. Starting new chapter anyway.

Oh and I don't intend to let anyone other than the initial eight to join, even after a few players have been killed off. One big goal of this RPG is to actually end it one way or the other.

Keep in mind, Psycor agents, that finding a way to blow up or ruin the station while escaping alive is a good idea.

Apians, taking out the ship the Psycor agents came in is also a decent plan.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I chose Psychian, because I feel like the team protecting their own home planet is going to have more willpower to fucking beat the living shit out the fucking assholes.

Also, since this is more serious than I thought, *I changed up my skills* to please my team rather than just me.  :tongue2: 

I _was_ planning on choosing smarter skills, but then I said fuck it Gestalt is just going to kill off my character first chapter anyways.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I can no longer edit my first post. I hate it when that happens.

Anyway I'm reserving a slot for Abra, so that leaves only one open slot left.

And yes, De-loused, I am going to kill you off. But be happy that for the short time that you're alive you can hack into and use the Apians' own turret guns against them.  :smiley:

----------


## Kiza

> I can no longer edit my first post. I hate it when that happens.
> 
> Anyway I'm reserving a slot for Abra, so that leaves only one open slot left.
> 
> And yes, De-loused, I am going to kill you off. But be happy that for the short time that you're alive you can hack into and use the Apians' own turret guns against them.



You mean the whole two of us, one of which doesn't even want to be there?

*Grumble*

----------


## no-Name

> You mean the whole two of us, one of which doesn't even want to be there?
> 
> *Grumble*



Sorry. ._.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Well most Apians are brainwashed into submission...

He will come around.  :wink2:

----------


## Kiza

> Well most Apians are brainwashed into submission...
> 
> He will come around.



Oh? Now I understand your little mind reading comment.

Interesting.

----------


## Techno

*Name:* Tanya Dervin
*Sex:* Female
*Age:* 23
*Appearance:* Tall, slim, and pale-white in skin, Tanya is not very remarkable compared to most Apians in the appearance department. Of course, her eyes are not as dull as other Apians, as her gaze is deep and alluring.
*History:* Tanya was always a bright person, and had high aspirations for herself. Her early life was particularly limiting to her dreams, but she pushed herself to her limits and entered the military, becoming a technician, and eventually becoming a soldier, where her engineering talents would be put to great use alongside her novice military prowess.
*Skill Points:* 
Sneak - 25
Perception - 10
Health - 10
Demolitions - 10
Guns - 10
Melee - 5
Lockpick - 10
Hacking - 15
Dodging - 5
*Power:* High
*Faction:* Apians

----------


## Carôusoul

> Anyway I'm reserving a slot for Abra, so that leaves only one open slot left.



Howcomes?

----------


## Siиdяed

Completed maps, please.

----------


## Abra

I sent my profile to GA for approval. I hope non-human characters are allowed.

My character is an asshole. :]

----------


## Techno

Start chapter nao. ;__;

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Yeah, yeah. I gotta finish these maps, label them, finish the chapter...

You're better off forgetting this exists until the first chapter is up.  :wink2: 


*Spoiler* for _Unedited crap_: 



	The door screeched as Maro Vengene departed from the Chancellors chamber. It had been their third and final meeting, leaving the dark god exhausted and his mouth dry. The exterior of the meeting room, where candles dispelled the darkness, lay a fine crimson carpet below a shimmering chandelier. Viewed from the single open window was the entire mountain city of the Sect Republic, a forgotten little spot on the map much like Aquavy. Though unlike Aquavy its population was respectable, its economy strong and its military nothing to ignore. Maro took in the little lights below signaling each solitary building. The houses and businesses were arranged on the side of a granite incline where manmade stairs and shelves were cut out for ease of movement. The tower he found himself in now stood at the top of it all, five stories high made of fine marble. Truly if they could manage to fit such a marvel on the side of a mountain, than they were skilled builders, indeed.
	Sect was a republic in name only, reliving bygone days when the people had some voice in politics. In distant lands commoners not among the intelligence committees still believe this ruse and, as a result, were not overly concerned before Sect's recent attack on Capital. If they knew that years before, after times of famine and a series of natural devastations, one person took control of everything than they might have been on guard long ago. This monarchy, led my Van Golach who gave himself the title of "Chancellor", quickly gave in to the religion of Illumination. Under Golach's decree all were to worship the god of light who went by the name of Fredric Vanhorne.
	 Behind Maro, the door came open and out came the Chancellor himself, dressed casually with a sheepskin jerkin, smoking a pipe. What was left of his silver hair had been slicked back. Maro nodded with his eye on the Chancellor's folder tucked under an armpit. The very secrets Maro had sold in order to render their "services". Soon a castle of his specifications would be erected as a hub for his purposes, and the war that has started, now seen as only a middle-range threat, would erupt into all out war with Sect's newly acquired knowledge. Everything would work out in Maro's favor. The trip had been a resounding success.
	Long after being left alone Maro descended the black spiral staircase. The scent of onions passed his nostrils (doubtlessly from a kitchen somewhere) and then that of cherry candle wax. Not halfway down he stopped at a cross-shaped window overlooking a wood church. It was covered in overgrowth and lit by the lunar light. It was then, looking at that monument for his brother, that wicked house of deception, that it happened. First the collapse. Maro slipped and tumbled down the stairs. Ribs cracked yet his screams were muffled by the buildup of mucus. His vision failed and was replaced by a terrible blackness. The amorphous beings inside his mind verbalized that his doom had come. 
	In the lobby of the tower (where electric lamps shined every golden wall) the body of a young man in suit and tie was found by at the bottom of the stairwell. The accountant who found him, wearing his silver watch, called for immediate assistance. It caused as much commotion as possible for a night shift of twenty persons. The crowd did little good since none had any medical expertise. Even if someone did, who could possible diagnose and treat such a peculiar patient?
	Four men of arms wearing the banner of their Chancellor volunteered to carry him to a medical professional. This was not before finding a full purse at his waist. Diving up a silver piece to each of the four for their aid, they took up each limb and carried him out like a stretcher. 
	The night mountainous air chilled the bone. Distant howling and the scraping of feet over the rocky steps were the only sounds. One of the four escorts knew of a reputable doctor and had in mind his address, for he would not be in the medical facility at such a late hour. Descending another fifty paces they turned off on a carved out path leftward. This stretch was naught but caves in the mountainside lit and decorated with the modern pleasures of life. It was these caves where the wealthy lived, those of high position who didn't wish to live in square buildings erected by man, but in a Fredrick-made home. It is not to be mistaken that such caves were cold damp and dry, on the contrary each had proper walls and a door at the mouth of the cave, heating, electricity, water and other luxuries. Masons skilled in cutting into rock expanded these homes often giving them the space three times that of buildings.
	Stopping before the door at the far end of the pathway the four guards put down the unconscious man and gave three resounding knocks. After some mumblings three of the banner man withdrew leaving Maro alone with one. The one, whose keys at his belt jingled as he paced, wore a thick leather vest with a belt across his chest full of pouches. Impatiently he pounded the door again and spoke in a quick, commanding tone as so many did who found themselves in the Chancellor's favor. Finally the doctor opened up.
	"What do you want, dammit," spat the physician, "I thought I told everyone to call on my no-good brother for night appointments."
	"Calm down, friend," said the guard.
	"Daryl? Well why didn't you say it was you! Come in, come in. To be honest I was planning on having my second drink. Care to join me?"
	"Of course, but I have a favor to ask, or perhaps you should be doing me a favor. I have here a man, one who I have seen coming and going to the Chancellor's chamber on more than one occasion. Look here, his bag contains more money than I've ever seen. It was only because I feared the wrath of the Chancellor that I did not take it for myself. But, should you save this man, youd have an excuse to take the money. Maybe share some with me for giving you this opportunity."
	"This is no trifle sum, I admit," replied the doctor. "Suddenly I feel the need to help! Drag the poor lout in. On the couch if you would."
	Maro was placed on the couch by Daryl while the medical man locked up his door. The sides of the cave had been cut flat to act as perfect walls. The ground had the same treatment making for a not-too-lumpy floor. There were no stalactites or stalagmites to speak of. Overhead lights installed in ceiling compartments made darkness no issue and the warmth coming from vents dispelled the freeze. Other than the black leather couch was his kitchen counter near the back complete with stove and dishwasher. There was even a fireplace and a hatch that could be opened to let the smoke barrel out. 
	James (the doctors name) put on reading glasses on his hooked nose and exited the wash area holding a tool box. From first glance one might mistake that he made to work on a broken car or radio. Any patient who might have seen this would be put at ease when James plopped the box on the table and opened to reveal perfectly normal medical tools. A miniature flashlight came out first. After a few 'ah hahs' and 'mm hmms' the doctor finished checking Maro's eyes and allowed himself to be lost in his thoughts.
	"What is it?" asked Daryl. The guard sat at Maro's feet and weighed the money bag in the palm of his hand.
	"I don't know how to put this," he said.
	"Well?"
	"You know me, right? I've been in this profession for thirty years."
	"Is it something serious?"
	"I don't know! Look for yourself, those eyes are weird, to put it in non-medical terms. Like cat eyes enlarged and placed in the occipital cavities through some experimentation."
	"My God you're right," exclaimed Daryl.
	The doctor paled when he checked for a pulse using Maro's wrist.
	"The heart has to be going at three-hundred beats per minute, but his breathing is steady and slow. And look, the skin here at the forearm is turning dark." 	
	"Perhaps it's some rare disease! It certainly isn't the symptoms of that plague feasting on the lives in the larger countries."
	Daryl, as our readers may have guessed, had learned a thing or two from his elder friend. Never before had he witnessed James with a more perplexed expression. It terrified him.
	"Imagine," James said more to himself, "if I could be the first to treat such an illness, my fame would reach the ends of Neo-N."
	"It seems more fortune than you thought has come to your doorstep."
	"Not true. I don't know where to begin. This gentleman will sooner die on my couch than a meteorite striking down on the crown of our mountain. You haven't brought me fortune, you've brought me despair."
	"What!"
	"It's true. I have not lost the life of a patient in so long, and here the chancellor's own confidante will die in my house. I am lost."
	James returned the flashlight to toolbox, not bothering to take out anything more. He sauntered away to the kitchen counter and leaned over it like a man about to vomit. Daryl realized how pathetic he looked there, in his white nightgown and graying hair betraying his many years. He couldn't help but feel pity.
	"You are not going to attempt to get to the bottom of this?" Daryl said. "He still lives."
	"Curse it, anyone with eyes like that is beyond my league. We've only got the basic antibiotics, and vaccines that would do no good now. What would you suggest I do? Give him all the shots I have and hope it works? I wrote four medical journals, I know everything out there. But this is new. Since when did Fredrick decide to create a new monstrosity? And should it be contagious..."
	James slammed his fist down and went back to the toolbox. There, he administered his patient a number of pills. "This will ease the fever and slow the heart. It won't change anything, though."
	A knock came from the entryway. The two remained silent a time. James hoped that whoever it was would assume was asleep and would simply go away, but the pound returned with more ferocity. Moving close James unlatched the lock over the wood surface and opened the door just enough to peek through. He swung the hinged barrier open and bowed, proclaiming, "Welcome, Chancellor!"
	Van Golach stormed past the doctor and pointed at their doomed patient.
	"What is the meaning of this, gentlemen? David is sick and I wasn't immediately informed?"
	"I'm sorry, sir, it slipped my mind with the severity of the situation."
	The Chancellor moved unsettlingly and spoke in a low tone. "Will he be all right?"
	"I could not lie to you. His condition is getting no better, his body is sick with fever, his eyes are not like that of you or I, and his skin darkens. I have no cure."
	"Oh, we are ruined," cried Van, "he promised us much, much more. What we have learned from him is not yet enough to take on three kingdoms!"
	"Three kingdoms, sire?" Daryl spoke for the first time. "We plan to war with more than just Amasteria?"
	"Fool, our rash action will bring retaliation from all sides. I beg you not to speak on matters not befitting your rank again. As for you, doctor, you best find a cure or I assure you your tomorrows will not be so prosperous."
	"But sir," James cried out, "I am a man of science, not miracles. The best we can hope for is a natural recovery after a period of rest."
	The conversation, if you could call it that, continued well into the night. Daryl remained passive in the corner hoping to escape further attention while James tried to reason with his superior. David, as the three now called Maro, didn't show any signs of waking from his delirious state. Nothing changed after another hour elapsed. James finally succumbed to Van's demands and left for his hospital to acquire anything that he could try on the patient. 
	"To think a medical doctor wouldn't even take these elementary steps," said Van after the doctor left. "Trying to treat a man without all his supplies."
	Maro Vengene sat up.
	Daryl and the Chancellor were so taken aback that they both retreated away as if from some danger. If never before had it been noticed, now it was undeniable that there was indeed something strange in his eyes. It wasn't just that they were piercing, showing malice read as easily as an open book, but they reflected light as sure as a mirror. Brushing coarse black hair back behind his ears Maro sniffed the smell of dried paint and boiled cabbage. The cave indeed gave these scents.
	"Sir," said Van overjoyed. "I have watched over you as you've slept, and I beg you to tell me how you are."
	Maro replied, but in a raspy, almost metallic voice.
	"I have survived this second attack, but the next will spell my doom. Chancellor, your well being as well as mine hangs in the balance."
	No response.
	"It is this filthy kingdom, this rotten abode you call holy and just. If not for that then I could be in my carriage heading for the next train out." Maro stood, a good foot over Van, and peered at him like a crow eyeing its next victim. "I lied. I have one more request to make of you before I give you the next packet you seek."
	"A-anything," Van said, mortified. 
	"Denounce your god. Tear down that forsaken church and acknowledge Maro Vengene, the true overseer of mankind, whom until now you mention with every foul thought. Worship him not, just acknowledge."
	Dread of the worst kind seized Van. He fell back onto the granite surface and felt he could weep.
	"You ask me, speaker of our lord Fredrick Vanhorn, to ruin everything we've built? The people would never accept such a thing!"
	"Since when have you taken input from the people, or even the legislator?" Said Maro. "You will help erect my castle, continue your war, and do as I have just said, or you will be devoured by the coming tide."
	"Enough," Van said, regaining some composure. "If I do as you say than there will be a coup of the worst kind. You give me no options, I am finished either choice I take."
	A frail smile glinted over Maro's pale lips.
	"I am Maro Vengene, and I have come to forge a one world government."
	Van Golach went blank. Another word and he might faint.
	"If you refuse to be the starting point for this venture," continued the dark god, "than I will not hesitate to invest still more time in finding another, more accommodating client. Better yet, I wonder?"
	"Maro Vengene, in the flesh! You expect me to believe that gods are real? Think again. I have yet to get to the bottom of the sources to your radical inventions but you're nothing more than a man who had the good fortune to be blessed with a wealth of knowledge. I've made up my mind. Sect Republic doesn't need you. Get out before I demand your execution, pig."
	Pig was not the word many would think of to be their last, but for Van Golach he had little time to choose. Maro observed passively as the Chancellor's pudgy eyes squirted out blood. His skull ruptured from some unknown gravitational force, bone and brains breaking the thin skin at his temples. The rest happened at once. The bones in every limb snapped piercing the mussels. His belly burst and intestines rained to the ground. The Chancellor's entire body contorted and compressed until in a flash he was gone. No body, no blood, nothing. It was if he had never existed at all.
	Maro nodded to Daryl. It need not be described the soldier's look, or that he trembled and held his mouth closed.
	"I am the new Chancellor as of this moment," said Maro. "Do you recognize that?"
	"Yes," replied the man more as a scream than a declaration.
	"Good. You can start by pretending nothing happened. The people don't need to know there's been a change in leadership. What a bother it is to gain trust. Rather I will ride on the trust of our lost friend here who now enjoys a stay in hell. Don't even tell that doctor, feign amnesia, for should word get out I will know who squealed. Then you will be joining your former leader."
	"Yes, yes okay," he managed.
	"Since you are the only one who knows, I also appoint you as my figurehead. You will say my words while I hide in shadow. Be my hand while I plot. Ah, how bothersome to have made this move before obtaining my cure!"
	"I am at your service, lord Maro Vengene!"
	"Good. I will sneak to the Chancellor's room and take position with a locked door. The servants and workers will think me absorbed in some important work and not bother to enter. Every night at this time you are to come there and knock four times in a row. You will receive my orders and be on your way. Understood?"
	"Yes, sir."
	"I will take my leave," said Maro, and followed through immediately.
	Once alone, Daryl waited anxiously for his friend's return. James charged in holding rows of syringes and pill bottles, dropping the lot of them finding his couch empty. After fierce inquiry the only thing Daryl could say was that he remembered nothing, and did not know how he had gotten there.
	Maro descended the half-mile of the rock stairwell carved into the mountain. The cloudless, misty sky changed to a shade of orange at the arrival of the sun. At the bottom of the mountain, where Sect's poor lived as well the location of both military training camps and taverns, Maro found his horses tied to a post at the outskirts. The boy leapt out from the nearby carriage and hopped around Maro grinning and laughing.
	"You're back, you're back," said young Lucian McKnight, "I thought you forgot your promise to buy me ice cream."
	"Where is the coachman," said Maro curtly, "I am sending you back at once."
	"No, no, no. We haven't done anything but eat and sleep, and it's cold here. I don't want to go back to those no-good losers."
	"I have erred. In my sickness I have launched my plan ahead of schedule. Should I lapse again this whole place may run red, your death would make me miserable, one who has yet to born controversy in his heart."
	"I'm not going back," insisted Lucian.
	"The coachman! Ah, there you are," Maro ran over to the plump man who bowed stiffly. "I have prepared a letter in advance. Take this to Samantha and have her and Aquavy follow the instructions without question. When you have the chance, write back with the status of Gats, for should he delay even a day longer he may have no more master to serve."
	Taking his leave and ignoring Lucian's protests Maro passed the morning crowd of people who populated the field between the houses and bar, finding the endless set of stairs ahead of him once more. Up high, glowing in a new radiance, the black tower grinned and welcomed him.
	And so he stepped forth to be Sect Republic's new Chancellor.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Any estimate on the first chapter? Early this week? Next week? Soon? Never? Gonna? Give? You? Up?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Aiming for "before Tuesday". We'll see.

----------


## Carôusoul

Axis of Evil.

----------


## Abra

Name: Alkar Triosky
Sex: Male
Age: 35

Appearance: 5'2" Short, but fleet, with a thick mat of black hair and a tan body. Face is cleanshaven, eyes are brown. Obviously muscular.

History: Originally from the tribal planet of Gandan V, Alkar murdered his mother at age ten, and established alpha-male status by the age of twenty. During the Apian takeover of the planet, he proved his worthiness to the Godly New Rulers by handing them his race on a silver platter. He refused to be enslaved like the others, and made it blatantly obvious by nearly killing three top Apian soldiers. He quickly adapted to most modern technology and language (Except for laserguns and sarcasm). Now works in bodyguarding and "pest control."
Skill Points:
Sneak - 0
Perception - 20
Health - 15
Cold Resistance - 0
Heat Resistance - 10
Running - 0
Jumping/climbing - 15
Demolitions - 0
Guns - 0
Melee - 20
Lockpick - 0
Hacking - 0
Charisma - 0
Dodging - 20
Power: Elemental Punch (Fire)
Faction: Apians

I was going to do a lizardman (it would make the barbarism make more sense), but GA said "no." Left most of it as lizardman would've been.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Name: Alkar Triosky
> Sex: Male
> Age: 35
> 
> Appearance: 5'2" Short, but fleet, with a thick mat of black hair and a tan body. Face is cleanshaven, eyes are brown. Obviously muscular.
> 
> History: Originally from the tribal planet of Gandan V, Alkar murdered his mother at age ten, and established alpha-male status by the age of twenty. During the Apian takeover of the planet, he proved his worthiness to the Godly New Rulers by handing them his race on a silver platter. He refused to be enslaved like the others, and made it blatantly obvious by nearly killing three top Apian soldiers. He quickly adapted to most modern technology and language (Except for laserguns and sarcasm). Now works in bodyguarding and "pest control."
> Skill Points:
> Sneak - 0
> ...





Hm, standard.

----------


## Abra

> Hm, standard.



Didn't feel like making an epic character (good motives, sad past, cliche appearance). Not what the roleplay needs.

----------


## no-Name

Wonderful, only one chick.

sausagefest.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Didn't feel like making an epic character (good motives, sad past, cliche appearance). Not what the roleplay needs.



You just described my character.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Wonderful, only one chick.
> 
> sausagefest.



Rape ensues.

----------


## no-Name

> Rape ensues.



How does soap drop in zero gravity?

----------


## Carôusoul

> How does soap drop in zero gravity?



The interior of the ship won't be zero g.

----------


## no-Name

> The interior of the ship won't be zero g.



Damnit!

----------


## Abra

> You just described my character.



Did I?

Hm. I looked at everyone's character. . .  Wanted to make sure mine wasn't too similar. A staple tough guy seemed like the best way to do it.

----------


## Techno

I hate you guys. ;__;

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Silly gooses.

----------


## Kiza

I just realised, none of us delightful Apian peoples are very . . . specialised.

We're all just kind of average at everything.

----------


## Grod

*Magnos Vorast Nefarion* 

Appearance: Hair. Angles in broad black spikes, swept back from head. Eyebrows knit together in  a fearsome glare. Eyes of the deepest blue. Can freeze you in a single glance. Tall, lithe but incredibly strong. Extremely attractive. 

Weapons: Dual wields twin evil blades known collectively as The Repentance of Memory. They consume souls at a single touch. Flies. And can turn invisible, and move at the speed of sound.

Personality: Cold. Brilliant. A genius of magic and science. Very good with women. 

Sonic the Hedgehog is his dad and Tifa Lockhart is his mom






Half of the RP characters, ever

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> I just realised, none of us delightful Apian peoples are very . . . specialised.
> 
> We're all just kind of average at everything.



Losing terribly to the opposing side is a specialization.

----------


## Techno

I'm a technician, goddamnit.

----------


## Kiza

Hush, angry cat. Retract your claws.

----------


## Siиdяed

I'mma fuckan gunslinger.

----------


## Carôusoul

I'mma fuckin vampyre

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

I'mma fuckin

----------


## Siиdяed

> I'mma fuckan gunslinger.







> I'mma fuckin







> I'mma fuckin vampyre



*Psycians, COMBINE.*



...shit, Grod, get in tha fuckan combine.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Chapter closing in on completion.

It would look better in the trash than on DV, but I promised the goods. So be it.  ::D: 

[Oh... and LOLZ]

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> It would look better in the trash than on DV



Is this one of those "Omg I'm fat but not really" things?

----------


## no-Name

SUCCESS!

Lady and gentlemen, we've made it past stage one, I propose a toast to a long and healthy RP.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Didn't proof read it at all, even though I said I would...

But it was either this or posting it up at about 7pm tomorrow.

Sleep now... everything else later...

P.S. Don't worry about actions until I say so.  :tongue2:

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Holy shit... This is good.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Didn't proof read it at all, even though I said I would...
> 
> But it was either this or posting it up at about 7pm tomorrow.
> 
> Sleep now... everything else later...
> 
> P.S. Don't worry about actions until I say so.



Oh goddamn awesome.

Very pleased with that. Impressive it is. Tres Impressive.

----------


## Carôusoul

Unless I've missed something; when do we find out the AP and AG and HP of our characters?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

::shock:: 

Thanks guys, my insecurities get the better of me.

Anyway, the AP,AG,HP, along with positioning, is the "everything else later" I spoke about.

...it so happens all my classes today are canceled due to snow (so terrible!) so I can get to work on that right away.

Tentative shop. I haven't made too much effort to balance AP and AG. It's in your best interest to find out what you need more. =P The Apians decision on what to buy with their measly 1,000 munata could determine their fate.

SHOP
Weapons:
Sub-machine Gun [8AP] ; 2dmg ; 50 ammo 250
Sub-machine Gun +5 [13AP] ; 2dmg ; 50 ammo 500
Sub-machine Gun +7 [15AP] ; 2dmg ; 50 ammo 750
Revolver [9AP] ; 3 dmg ; 6 ammo 500
Revolver +3[12AP] ; 3 dmg ; 6 ammo 750
Revolver +5[14AP] ; 3 dmg ; 6 ammo 1000
.45 Pistol [8AP] ; 2 dmg ; 12 ammo 150
.45 Pistol +5 [13AP] ; 2 dmg ; 12 ammo 300
Katana [8AP] ; 3 dmg 300
Dagger [7AP] ; 3 dmg 150
Sharp Long Sword [10AP] ; 3 dmg 500
Shotgun [15AP]; 2 dmg ; 6 ammo 1000
Shotgun +5 [20AP];2 dmg ; 6 ammo 2000
Lasergun [20AP]; 3 dmg ; 10 ammo 3500
Ammo reload (Equal or less than 10AP) 250
Ammo reload (More than 10AP) 500
Grenade [15AP close, 10AP distance] 5 dmg 500
Land mine [20AP, 10AP distance] 5 dmg 500
Time bomb [20AP, 10AP distance] 6 dmg 750



ACC:
Red Ring [+2 AP] 300
Blood Ring [+3 AP] 750
Blue Ring  [+5 HP] 1000
Yellow Ring [+1 S] 500

BODY:

Mass produced helmet [1AG] 50
Unique helmet [2AG] 100
Protection helmet [3AG] 300
Ultimate helmet [5AG] 750
Apian Coat [5AG] FREE!
Breastplate [6AG] 250
Thin Body Armor [7AG] 500
Body Armor [8AG] 750
Thick Body Armor [9AG] 1000
Thin Revolution Armor [10AG] 1250
Revolution Armor [11AG] 1500
Thick Revolution Armor [12AG] 1750
Ultimate armor [15AG] 2500
Apian gloves [1AG] FREE!
Sturdy leather gloves [2AG] 100
Steel gloves [3AG] 300
Ultimate gloves [5AG] 750
Combat Boots [1AG] FREE!
Apian Boots [2AG] FREE!
Steel boots [3AG] 300
Ultimate boots [5AG] 750

MISC:

Healing Potion [Recover 10HP, one use] 500

PMS with inventory and stats sending soon.

Maps! <3

B2

A. Water Treatment Plant
B. Main Engine and Power Facility 
C. Gardens

B1

D. Waste Treatment
E. Source of the monsters!? :/

F1

F. Space Fleet Hanger
G. City
H. Residential Area.

F2

I. Cafeteria
J. Shop with best, yet most expensive goods.
K. Gymnasium
L. S-rank meeting room.

F3 is basically two rooms connected... the pilot bridge and Maro Vengene's office.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

PMS sent. Seems all is in order until Chapter 2.

Realize this is an ambitious project as far as the stat elements go, and I'm doomed to make many mistakes in the future. If you ever see any problems with the system, address it and we'll try to work it out to operate better or be more balanced. Also keep a keen eye on the information I give you via PM each chapter, as I may omit or add items that should not be there or strip away your stats like string cheese.  :Sad: 

Right now you'll notice with weapons there is an AP, then a damage. EX. Sharp Long Sword [10AP] ; 3 dmg. This means if the enemy has 10 AG, then that weapon will deal 3 damage to their HP bar.  If they have, say, 5 AG you may deal 6 damage, or 15AG about 1 damage. Basically what I said in post #1.

So in short, All Apians want to buy equipment of their choosing, and all Psycians probably want to spread out or leave the basement area before you're stuck in a bottleneck of players/monsters.  :tongue2:  Those of you that are overconfident can stay.

*Actions deadline set at Friday, Jan 30th, Noon. EST! IF YOU MISS THE DEADLINE THEN...!!!! OMG U DUN WANNA KNO!* *I'LL TELL YOU ANYWAY I'D MESS U UP GOOD BOI.*

Any questions or comments are welcome.

----------


## Carôusoul

yay lots of numbers.

Everyone has too much AP and AG derp

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> yay lots of numbers.
> 
> Everyone has too much AP and AG derp



Too much? D:

N~VAR!

Don't let the numbers scare you. Just look for crap that's higher than what you already have. No need to think to hard on it if it takes the enjoyment away.

My advise... MORE AP. >:} Red rings and super guns.

----------


## Carôusoul

> PMS sent. Seems all is in order until Chapter 2.
> 
> Realize this is an ambitious project as far as the stat elements go, and I'm doomed to make many mistakes in the future. If you ever see any problems with the system, address it and we'll try to work it out to operate better or be more balanced. Also keep a keen eye on the information I give you via PM each chapter, as I may omit or add items that should not be there or strip away your stats like string cheese. 
> 
> Right now you'll notice with weapons there is an AP, then a damage. EX. Sharp Long Sword [10AP] ; 3 dmg. This means if the enemy has 10 AG, then that weapon will deal 3 damage to their HP bar.  If they have, say, 5 AG you may deal 6 damage, or 15AG about 1 damage. Basically what I said in post #1.
> 
> So in short, All Apians want to buy equipment of their choosing, and all Psycians probably want to spread out or leave the basement area before you're stuck in a bottleneck of players/monsters.  Those of you that are overconfidant can stay.
> 
> *Actions deadline set at Friday, Jan 30th, Noon.*
> ...



WHICH TIME ZONE

----------


## Carôusoul

> Too much? D:
> 
> N~VAR!
> 
> Don't let the numbers scare you. Just look for crap that's higher than what you already have. No need to think to hard on it if it takes the enjoyment away.
> 
> My advise... MORE AP. >:} Red rings and super guns.



my drain is only 6 >:[

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Even at higher levels -6 to both AP and AG on an enemy is gonna put them at a big disadvantage, especially if you were even before. Plus imagine that combined with someone's BOOST ability! o.o

I will make it worth your while, vampire. >:}

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

No explosives in the shop makes me  ::embarrassed::

----------


## Carôusoul

> No explosives in the shop makes me



ohno

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Fix'd  ::?:

----------


## Carôusoul

> Fix'd



HHORAYS

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

OHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT. ::bowdown:: 

Hm, I get the strange feeling that you don't really want to give us explosives in the shop. Instead you want us to make our own. Maybe it's that  ::?:  face you made.

----------


## Techno

Yay. Time to kill kill kill.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Yay. Time to kill kill kill.



Glad to see at least one Apian has some enthusiasm.  :tongue2: 

(@De-loused: I did consider adding the individual parts to the explosives in the shop, but decided that'd make an already complicated set up even harder. That's not to say demolition skillz won't help you big time with blowing #$&#37;@ up. ^^; )

----------


## Carôusoul

> Glad to see at least one Apian has some enthusiasm. 
> 
> (@De-loused: I did consider adding the individual parts to the explosives in the shop, but decided that'd make an already complicated set up even harder. That's not to say demolition skillz won't help you big time with blowing #$%@ up. ^^; )



fuck year

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

My character has a theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNVCD...eature=related

----------


## Carôusoul

My character has a theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQPF-wgBGis

----------


## Techno

> Glad to see at least one Apian has some enthusiasm.



No, I don't care who gets hurt, Apian or Psycian. Someone must bleed...soon.

----------


## Grod

> No, I don't care who gets hurt, Apian or Psycian. Someone must bleed...soon.



Then kill yourself, please.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

So it's settled then... The winning team will appear in a sequel and any dead people from that team will be reincarnated while the Apia-- I mean losing team will be banned from DV. Sounds good.

----------


## Techno

> Then kill yourself, please.



When the time is right, the entire station will burn.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Yay for getting 2 PMs so far  :tongue2: 

FYI- My main computer's Internet got zapped by Zues, therefore you won't see me on very much. I can still get your actions and start on the new chapter when the time comes.

Apians, UNITE! o.o

----------


## Grod

Sorry. I've been really busy and not had time to read the chapter yet and properly think. I'll send tonight.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Deadline is up. If you haven't sent in actions yet you won't be in this coming chapter.

Those who will be in Chapter 2:
Kiza
Abra
DD
Sindred  
Carousoul

Those who have sent them in can revise them if need be.

----------


## Carôusoul

fuuuuuu-

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Deadline is up. If you haven't sent in actions yet you won't be in this coming chapter.
> 
> Those who will be in Chapter 2:
> Kiza
> Abra
> DD
> Sindred  
> Carousoul
> 
> Those who have sent them in can revise them if need be.



Come on dude. I didn't notice you said noon. I thought it just said Friday, so I was planning on sending them right now. I didn't even see the updated maps until now. I sent in actions, but my PM thing is just slow at getting them to you.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Come on dude. I didn't notice you said noon. I thought it just said Friday, so I was planning on sending them right now. I didn't even see the updated maps until now.



SEND THEM QUICK FFF


the future relies on this.


I need to know _soon_  whether you are allowed them or not.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Come on dude. I didn't notice you said noon. I thought it just said Friday, so I was planning on sending them right now. I didn't even see the updated maps until now. I sent in actions, but my PM thing is just slow at getting them to you.



Ohhhhh... okay. You're the infamous member who has a slow PM sender-thingy.  :smiley: 

Since that's the case it's okay that you send them late. Plus this will make it 3 Apians v. 3 Psycians.

----------


## Siиdяed

Grod disappoints.

Chapter did not. Enjoyed it. Well done.

If Gestalt or Carou would be so kind as to forward my stats I would appreciate it. Could possibly wait for the next update, however. Mmm.

----------


## Grod

Ye ;__;

Well, crises avoided anyway. I'll be in in the next one fo sho'

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

You guys smell that?

----------


## Siиdяed

*Spoiler alert for Dominion season finale.*

Log_88

Moses <PA>, Hugh Galahad <PA>, Alucard Sepet Dalv III <PA>, Alkar Triosky <AS>, Maro Vengene <AC> [Stealth Ship]

The man sprawled, one arm flailing as the other erupted in vicious spurts of thick red spray, the rattle of the sub-machine gun deafening in the tight space of the Psycian stealth ship's cockpit.

The ship was Apian, once. A sweet irony that the sword was so deftly and so bloodily turned about its former masters.

Moses choked, his voice garbled as his punctured lung began to heave up gloopy gulps of warm fluid. He was drowning in his own gore. Not cancer, then, he reflected, bitterly. _Not cancer._
His body rolled, his side ripped and shredded by the rapid fire that lit up the darkened interior. With his flailing left arm, he grappled control of the ship's steering column and hauled it back.

The ship juddered. Scraped, tore itself upward. An explosion, a ripple that sends every figure on the Psycian ship crashing to the steel grating of the deck.

Every figure but one. Only one doesn't lose his composure. _Maro Vengene_. The god-one.

Another explosion and the ship hurtles into the void, screaming into the blackness of space. Behind it the Apian station implodes, a roaring rush of vaccuum and fire set on the silent backdrop of stars.

The wiry madman with the sub-machine gun - Alkar Triosky, the last of Maro's _shattershield_ soldiery to survive the Psycian's wrath - fires wide, thrown against a jutting steel baulkhead as the ship jolts to and fro. The spray of bullets tear along the reinforced wall and ricochet wildly, _pinging_ and _zipping_ about the metal cage.

Moses yells. He slumps back, his hand falling from the navigational console. The computer's cool and effeminate voice chirps, and he closes his eyes happily.
_"Course set: Psycor. Destination in forty point zero zero eight two two hours."_
He did it. He got them home. Or near enough. He dies, the gory holes that are spattered across one side leaking hot, thick juices across the deck, a man satisfied.

Moses is wrong. They are not home yet. They are not _safe_ yet, not until the god-man is destroyed to the last. Not until then are the remaining two Psycian agents _safe_.
But he has done his duty. And he has done it well.

There is a metallic ringing. A door _whooshes_ open, suddenly letting in a grassy green mist that is swirling, blindingly thick, obscuring the figure that steps into the cockpit.
The door closes. As it does so, the sounds of conflict in the cargo hold can be heard. A crashing and a shouting. Gunshots. Swordplay.
Maro and one of the Psycians. The other in the cockpit. In that confined space. Alkar licks his lips, nervously. Ejects the sub-machine gun's magazine and clips another one home.

The sound of the reload is deafening to the trained ear, even as the machinery of the starcraft and the chaos of the battle roar around them.

Alucard strikes fast. Alkar reacts, but is too _slow_. There is a _crack_ as a fibre-glass whip snakes through the fog, and then there is only the splatter of *blood* across the glass canopy.

Alucard does not wait to see if his strike hit. It did. He is certain, certain as he is of Moses' mangled corpse at his feet. Moses was a comrade. A brother in the fray. Vengeance is _good_.

But not _complete_. Maro lives. Alucard slips back, merging again into the fog. The cargo hold's door _whooshes_ open and the gaunt figure slips back into the chaos of the god-one's battle. All the war in all the battlefields in all the sectors of all space seem dwarfed now by the madness of the duel that rages in the cargo hold of one small, Psycian craft.
The thousands, millions that gave their lives in the struggle...meaningless now.
Everything comes down to _this_.

Galahad's hand is resting on the butt of his revolver. Drumming gently on the stained-sandalwood grip.
He stands calm while Maro seethes, stands cool and detached as the god-thing rages. He bleeds, a long and fresh cut across his face. His eyes do not blink. His expression is unflinching.
He looks lonely, stood facing the god-thing in all his anger, but he seems peaceful, too. Calmest in such moments of tension, of action and reaction, of the long wait and sudden gunplay...

Motion. Galahad draws the six-shooter and fans the hammer back, six shots in lightning succession and then he is rolling, reloading as he moves.

Maro streams past, flames and ice and sparks blazing in his wake, the god-thing incensed.
There are six bloody holes burning across his chest. He roars, savage and bestial where such civilized _ants_ had dared defy him.

There is a shimmering of silvery hair, and Alucard is poised, knelt on an upper walkway above the raging god.
His whip cracks, and the god-man is sent stumbling to the deck, shaking the ship as he falls.

"Youi steal men's souls!" Alucard shouts, over the wailing of the engines and the ship judders, violently. "You steal men's souls and you make them your slaves!"
Maro laughs, an ugly laugh that is muffled by broken teeth and swelling gums. He spits, a scarlet plume that lands with a _squelch_ on the steel grating of the floor.
"Perhaps the same could be said of all religions, Alucard!"

The god-thing rises, bleeding and spitting gore about the fetid hold. He rises and stands on his haunches, roaring with deep, belly laughs.

"You cannot kill a god, Psycians!" His arms bulge, suddenly. Muscles tie themselves in tight knots about his flesh, growing as though from nothing. "You may have thwarted my plans for domination of your puny mortal planet, but you shall not meddle in my affairs again! Witness my _true form_!"

Galahad grunts, rising steadily. He rests the coarse side of his palm softly over the greased hammer of his gun.

"Less talk."

Then he fires. Six shots.

Maro Vengene eru-

*...all I got.*

----------


## Carôusoul

> *Spoiler alert for Dominion season finale.*
> 
> Log_88
> 
> Moses <PA>, Hugh Galahad <PA>, Alucard Sepet Dalv III <PA>, Alkar Triosky <AS>, Maro Vengene <AC> [Stealth Ship]
> 
> The man sprawled, one arm flailing as the other erupted in vicious spurts of thick red spray, the rattle of the sub-machine gun deafening in the tight space of the Psycian stealth ship's cockpit.
> 
> The ship was Apian, once. A sweet irony that the sword was so deftly and so bloodily turned about its former masters.
> ...






NOW WITNESS MY TRUE FOOORRRRMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!

AAAAARRRRRRGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!


I lold

----------


## GestaltAlteration

That was brilliant Sindred!  ::shock:: 





> "Youi steal men's souls!" Alucard shouts, over the wailing of the engines and the ship judders, violently. "You steal men's souls and you make them your slaves!"
> Maro laughs, an ugly laugh that is muffled by broken teeth and swelling gums. He spits, a scarlet plume that lands with a _squelch_ on the steel grating of the floor.
> "Perhaps the same could be said of all religions, Alucard!"



*It was not by my hand that I am once again given flesh!!*

Haven't spent much time with Chapter 2, but Dominion isn't dead. Expect it later in the weekend. Would give excuse but it doesn't matter.  :tongue2:

----------


## Carôusoul

Epic as fuck.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

The real Dominion ending leaked.

Spoilers ahead.

----------


## Carôusoul

> The real Dominion ending leaked.
> 
> Spoilers ahead.



FUCKFUCKFUCK


thank god I clicked out before I saw anything.

you're a real bastard.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> FUCKFUCKFUCK
> 
> 
> thank god I clicked out before I saw anything.
> 
> you're a real bastard.



You ruined _Castlevania_ you fuck.

----------


## Carôusoul

> You ruined _Castlevania_ you fuck.



That was the opening scene

pwned.

fuck yar.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> That was the opening scene
> 
> pwned.
> 
> fuck yar.



Exactly, now I might as well skip the fucking opening.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Exactly, now I might as well skip the fucking opening.



fuuu


Damn, man. Sorry.


;_;

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> fuuu
> 
> 
> Damn, man. Sorry.
> 
> 
> ;_;



No! This calls for a spoiler war.

At the end of _Passion of the Christ_, Jesus dies.

----------


## Carôusoul

> No! This calls for a spoiler war.
> 
> At the end of _Passion of the Christ_, Jesus dies.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  FFFFFFFFF







ZAMPANO NEVER EXISTED

WHAT NOW

----------


## Siиdяed

WOODY SAVES BUZZ BUT ANDY GETS A PUPPY.

Your call.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> WOODY SAVES BUZZ BUT ANDY GETS A PUPPY.
> 
> Your call.



GOD DAMN IT. GOD DAMN IT. Now you're in on this too, huh? Fine.

Voldemort dies.

There was no spoon.

----------


## no-Name



----------


## Kiza

Oh, _fuck_ yes. That was fucking fantastic.

----------


## Carôusoul

Fuckk Year Gestallt


.

----------


## Siиdяed

"Stake", not "steak", incidentally.

Update pms?

I liked it, by the by.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Badass and smartly done.

----------


## Siиdяed

Specialist gun skills paying off. Pleased.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Specialist gun skills paying off. Pleased.



If they get to Alucard, I got dibs on the blades.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

The second I posted the chapter the last computer at my house with an Internet connection assploded (read: crashed). I don't have any way to get on the Internet now. Until I do you may not see update PMs. Because of this there is no deadline, I'll hopefully get PMs by the end of the week. Feel free to send them in anyway if you want.

Abra and Sindred are level 2 now.  :tongue2: 









> "Stake", not "steak", incidentally.



Damn!  :tongue2:  Too late to edit.

CluD: Fixed  :vicious:

----------


## Siиdяed

> CluD: Fixed



Mods? In _my_ Arcane Arena?

Grod: in or out?

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Wow. Thanks CluD, I was thinking earlier how I might ask you to do that. :3

And yeh, no-name and grod = actions this time around plx.  :wink2: 

Internet situation is no better. Buying new modem, but will take time to get here. I hope to make time at a public computer to send updated stats, etc, but there is no guarantee that such an opportunity will arise.  ::?: 

Looking forward to Chapter 3, in any case, whenever we get around to it.

----------


## Siиdяed

I'll write it, damnut.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> I'll write it, damnut.



If you wanna write some than it's cool wif me d00d.  :smiley:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

PMs in. Please try to have actions by next Saturday. If you don't, I won't be mean like last time and block you off... but it does speed things up a little since I already take 20 years to write each chapter.

The stats update was done hastily. If you notice _any_ errors, *please* notify me. Thanks a bundle.  ::D: 

Small monsters give around 100 munata, large around 200. Just an FYI.

Toodles~

----------


## Grod

> Mods? In _my_ Arcane Arena?
> 
> Grod: in or out?



In. Bad internet. Actions. Short sentences.

----------


## Techno

In the words of Counter-Strike, I have one piece of advice for all you who want to survive: "Stick together team."

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> In the words of Counter-Strike, I have one piece of advice for all you who want to survive: "Stick together team."



Oh, we'll be sticking all right. We'll be sticking our feet up some Apian ass.

----------


## Siиdяed

_Guns_ - *80*

Fuck yeah.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Actions from 3.

5 to go. :3

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> Actions from 3.
> 
> 5 to go. :3



Any updates on the updates? Our interest should be inspiring enough.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I've had one more... so I have 50&#37; of the players who haven't sent anything in. 

Obviously people don't want to spend a couple minutes reading their little snippit of narrative, even though many are on DV 100X more often than me, so I certainly don't want to spend the time writing it.

A little more time, then, and I'll start Chapter 3 which is turning out to be even shorter than 2. I may have a few fun surprises for those who sent nothing in, too. :3 (*cough* killing them off).

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> I've had one more... so I have 50% of the players who haven't sent anything in. 
> 
> Obviously people don't want to spend a couple minutes reading their little snippit of narrative, even though many are on DV 100X more often than me, so I certainly don't want to spend the time writing it.
> 
> A little more time, then, and I'll start Chapter 3 which is turning out to be even shorter than 2. I may have a few fun surprises for those who sent nothing in, too. :3 (*cough* killing them off).



Fortunately, I not only read my snippet of narrative, but I've made it habit in all of these RPs I've been in to read every last word from the first narrative to the last. It makes getting to mine all the better.

I recommend it to anyone who skips down to their part...


Yeah, I'm talking about you.



You know who you are.

----------


## Grod

Okkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Okay, so we still have three people with no actions, consequently all on the Apian side. Can't have much conflict with only one side goin'.

So I'm killing off DD, no-name and Abra and changing the dynamics of the game.  :tongue2:  Chapter 3 starting now. Fun times for all.

----------


## Siиdяed

...best be trolling, Gester.

----------


## Carôusoul

Sian says:
not like that alex bradshaw and his funny teeth

----------


## Siиdяed

I...ah...fuck.

Solution: Recruit new players to control Apian characters?

----------


## Carôusoul

or all against maro



thats my vote.

----------


## Siиdяed

That wouldn't be over-much fun, Richard Butler. :/

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Solution: Recruit new players to control Apian characters?



Let's do that. Know three strapping young lads who would be interested?

----------


## Siиdяed

I know no strapping young lads.

Don't ever say otherwise.

----------


## Carôusoul

> I know no strapping young lads.
> 
> Don't ever say otherwise.



paedophile

----------


## Techno

> So I'm killing off DD, no-name and Abra and changing the dynamics of the game.  Chapter 3 starting now. Fun times for all.



DAMN YOU NO-NAME!!!! Procrastination killed us both, you bastard! Teamwork my ass!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> DAMN YOU NO-NAME!!!! Procrastination killed us both, you bastard! Teamwork my ass!



It's not too late.  :tongue2:  In fact you have 'till Thursday... 
Do it plx, easier for all of us. :3

----------


## Siиdяed

Will defect to Apian side _if I must_.

Want this game to continue.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

How fucking hard is it to send in actions.

----------


## Siиdяed

A fraction of the difficulty of actually posting a chapter.

Seriously.

----------


## Kromoh

I'm in, hope it's not too late  :Sad: 

Name: Jellany

Sex: femme

Age: 29

Appearance: like Leeloo from the 5th element

History: I dunno what exactly I can put. Yeah, has no parents and hates anyone that tries to show authority over her. Was betrayed by her only love and now distrust any male. lol

Skill Points: (You have 100. Choose now.)
Sneak - 0
Perception - 10
Health - 15
Cold Resistance - 0
Heat Resistance - 0
Running - 20
Jumping/climbing - 20
Demolitions - 0
Guns - 20
Melee - 0
Lockpick - 0
Hacking - 0
Charisma - 15
Dodging - 0

Power: Invisibility (oh yeah)

Faction: Apians

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I am pleased. All but one have sent in actions.

Chapter will be in sometime during the weekend as usual.

and KROHMS! Welcome, You're on reserve in case I have to kill someone off due to inactivity... which I may do this chapter if I feel particularly mean.  :wink2:  (I better give her one chapter slack, though. I don't wanna be a dictator like my evil persona Maro).

We shall see. Good to see you again, in any case.  ::D:

----------


## Siиdяed

Well done, boys and girls. You've kept the dream alive just a little while longer.

----------


## Grod

I actually sent in actions this time, a while ago, pleased.

----------


## Kiza

I just love how committed my team are to this thing.

----------


## Techno

Could you be a little more committed to grammar, plz?

----------


## Kromoh

You bunch of committers.

----------


## Kiza

> Could you be a little more committed to grammar, plz?



How the hell did my post have bad grammar?

----------


## Kromoh

Your posts not has grammar inside it.

----------


## Kiza

I has be good at gammar, I you tell!

EDIT: I just saved the day: I just love how committed my team *is* to this thing.

----------


## Grod

Kill the non-believers, chapter now, damnation.

----------


## Techno

Not yet. He hasn't put in the just-sent actions. Teehee.

----------


## Grod

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Still no Internets at home so slack needed PLX TY.

T'is coming along...

----------


## What??Me??

I'll make a character if you guys need another reserve... too bad I just found this.

----------


## Carôusoul

> I'll make a character if you guys need another reserve... too bad I just found this.



too late now

;_;

----------


## Kromoh

It's just too little too late, a little too wrong, and I can't wait.. xD

----------


## Siиdяed

> Chapter will be in sometime during the weekend as usual.



Damnut.

----------


## Goldney

> Let's do that. Know three strapping young lads who would be interested?



Did you call for a strapping young lad? One who might possibly in possession of a _leather jacket and spiked hair_?

I might possibly know where to find one. 


What's this all about anyhow? Give me the lowdown.

----------


## Siиdяed

Lowdown delivered.





> Dominion
> (The Sequel to Helm?)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic story_: 
> 
> 
> 
> In a time when neighboring planets wage war through the blackness of space, one empire is on the brink of victory. The totalitarian one-world government of Ap possesses technologies granted to them by the fallen god Maro Vengene. He hopes to conquer all within the physical universe. Backed by divinity and holding the epitome of human advancement Ap cannot fathom defeat.
> ...

----------


## Siиdяed

Found something pretty.

Put the logs/chapters/volumes through it. Results were full of insightful wordy goodness.

*Dominion*



*Helm*



*Anti-Heroes*

----------


## Goldney

Unfortunately I feel I have missed the boat on this one. Maybe next time.

----------


## Grod

Shoryuken, damnit.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

Are our characters just sitting around the ship fingering themselves now?

----------


## Techno

My character is the only one who can finger themselves. Unless you're talking about people playing with their bums. Fuck, why am I talking about this?

----------


## Kiza

You know what's really great?

The continuous, never-ending line of Roleplay's that spring up then die again after a few installments. Yeah, that's really cool.

----------


## Grod

This one will survive.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> This one will survive.



*GestaltAlteration*
Last Activity: 02-20-2009 09:45 PM

----------


## Techno

He's been invisible this whole time. I know it because I saw him in chat.




Is full of crap, and laughs because you fell for it.

----------


## Kromoh

hey there

just to say it

I will be extremely busy from now on (studying), so I won't be able to actually participate in the rpg :<

kinda lacking time now, sorry for the short explanation, and wolfy licks

----------


## Techno

This is dying.

----------


## Grod

ohboy

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> hey there
> 
> just to say it
> 
> I will be extremely busy from now on (studying), so I won't be able to actually participate in the rpg :<
> 
> kinda lacking time now, sorry for the short explanation, and wolfy licks



Let me get this straight...

You can't spend one minute to send a PM?

... ::?:

----------


## Grod

> Let me get this straight...
> 
> You can't spend one minute to send a PM?
> 
> ...



Nah dude, it takes like 15 WHOLE MINUTES to read the chapter and THEN one whole minute to send, goddamn it the man doesn't have the time.

----------


## Kiza

I think this is somewhat dead.

----------


## Techno

Can we zombify it and call it a day?

----------


## Siиdяed

Goddamn.

I taught him too well.

----------


## Techno

There you are, Sinny. How about making another lovely roleplay, my dear?

----------


## Siиdяed

Will talk to Gest, if possible.

Already wrote two of the chapters for the next _Dominion_ update awhile back. If he can't find the motivation to finish the gaps I might do them for him. I have your actions and stats as it is.

Goddamn. I'm working harder for this than I did on _House of Spades_ and _Singapore_.

----------


## Kromoh

> Nah dude, it takes like 15 WHOLE MINUTES to read the chapter and THEN one whole minute to send, goddamn it the man doesn't have the time.



Nah... 15 minutes to read the chapter, another 15 minutes to guess/people-read/deduce/imagine what will happen next, another 15 minutes to work out evil effective plans based on the knowledge respectively gathered, then one minute to send in the actions.

Furthermore, I can't speed-read like I do everywhere else on the forum through the chapter, at risk of missing something important.

I like to take these things seriously, you know.

----------


## Kiza

So . . . 46 minutes out of your day is still too much, despite the fact that you have the time to post a reply explaining why you're leaving?

EDIT: Not leaving, I mean. Damnut all.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

It's not over yet. He's been having trouble getting access to the interwebs remember? He probably has a chapter ready.

----------


## Techno

And we wait...

You know this might die, right?

----------


## Siиdяed

If there's no reply from Gest I'll start work on _something_.

Won't be a solo project if I do. Would appreciate anyone interested in writing parts when required pmming me.

Early idea is Western/Vengeance/Gothica/High Fantasy/Samurai.

Which is nice and vague. Reluctant to do this, would much prefer Gest's revival. Due to inevitability of my failing.

----------


## Kromoh

> If there's no reply from Gest I'll start work on _something_.
> 
> Won't be a solo project if I do. Would appreciate anyone interested in writing parts when required pmming me.
> 
> Early idea is Western/Vengeance/Gothica/High Fantasy/Samurai.
> 
> Which is nice and vague. Reluctant to do this, would much prefer Gest's revival. Due to inevitability of my failing.



:< Make it medieval. I order you to.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

> If there's no reply from Gest I'll start work on _something_.
> 
> Won't be a solo project if I do. Would appreciate anyone interested in writing parts when required pmming me.
> 
> Early idea is Western/Vengeance/Gothica/High Fantasy/Samurai.
> 
> Which is nice and vague. Reluctant to do this, would much prefer Gest's revival. Due to inevitability of my failing.



Whatever you're planning is already as good as dead.  ::?:

----------


## Siиdяed

> Whatever you're planning is already as good as dead.



You know it.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I am such a bastard. ;.;

----------


## GestaltAlteration



----------


## Grod

oh hey

----------


## Techno

What's up? I heard we roleplay here.

----------


## no-Name

> What's up? I heard we roleplay here.



You heard wrong.

Bumping old RP thread of mine, still open for those who want in~

----------


## Techno

Link plz?

----------

